# Acupuncture success with TTC?



## Lily_Hope

Hi :flower:

I had 2 miscarriages in 2011 & I am trying to take a natural approach to getting my BFP in 2012. My cycles are a little bit irregular & I'm taking Vitex to assist with it. I've also just had 2 acupuncture sessions which I'm hoping will also help regulate my cycle, get my BFP & help me have a healthy pregnancy.

Has anyone tried acupuncture to help them TTC? Any success stories?

Also Happy New Year everyone - hope we all get our BFP really soon! Good luck xx


----------



## korink26

I'm sorry I don't know, but I'm so curious as well about acupuncture!! Maybe you should post in the pregnancy forums and see if any of them are there because of acupuncture?
Or, maybe this will be your month to get your BFP again and then you can be our success story! :)


----------



## smurf1

I have not tried the acupuncture either but would be interested to hear how it goes.

Good luck!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Me too, I was looking into acupuncture also. I did a search and came across a few thread there acupuncture had helped (mainly assisted conception) but it gotta help us too!! I might try in the new year.


----------



## Lily_Hope

Thanks everyone. Will let you know how the acupuncture goes for me! I had two sessions this cycle & will have 3 sessions next cycle. Fingers crossed I will have a success story to share with you all soon


----------



## Sondacop

There has been research that points to improvement in IVF




> Increase of success rate for women undergoing embryo transfer by transcutaneous electrical acupoint stimulation: a prospective randomized placebo-controlled study
> 
> Rong Zhang Ph.D.a, Xiao-Jun Feng B.S.b, Qun Guan B.S.b, Wei Cui M.S.b, Ying Zheng M.S.b, Wei Sun B.S.b, , , Ji-Sheng Han M.D.a
> 
> Conclusion(s)
> Transcutaneous electrical acupoint stimulation, especially double TEAS, significantly improved the clinical outcome of ET.

A lot more at : https://www.healthcmi.com/index.php/acupuncturist-news-online/454-ivffertilityelectroacupunctureceus
Lots of luck!


----------



## SabrinaKat

Well, I was pre-IVF and decided to do acunpunture (Jan to May 2011) and got pregnant naturally in June (and so far, so good) -- I also had my bloods checked and found out I had an underactive thyroid, so started taking medication for that in January, and it was adjusted in May, and now, awaiting a little boy next month! This is after two years ttc after a mc (and two possible chemicals)....I don't know if it actually works, but it did relax me and make me feel like I was being 'pro-active'....

best wishes


----------



## yellowyamyam

I had about 6 acupuncture sessions + Clomid before I conceived in Aug/Sept 2011. I am not sure if it really helped but after each session, I felt rejuvenated and really good. The idea was to calm me down and to regulate my cycles as I have PCOS. I had to take some chinese mini round pills together with Clomid too. It wasn't easy but manageable. 

I think I might go back again in a month's time as the shop is closed until 12 Jan.


----------



## Lily_Hope

Thanks for the feedback! I definitely feel like it is relaxing me. I'm also taking herbs at the same time that my acupuncturist has prescribed to me. I'm CD 27 today & my next appoint will be cycle day 4. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone

I have a small success to share with you... AF arrived today - 28 days on the dot! After just 2 acupuncture sessions my cycles are regular! I'm feeling hopeful that this just might be our month. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Mosnippy

hiya all, i have PCOS, and when dr's couldnt do anything to regulate my periods etc, (missing for 6 months) i turned to the chinese and had accupunture and herbal treatments, within two weeks of starting the acupuncture my periods arrived and have been regular since doing them, i highly recommend it. all docters could tell me was I wasnt ovulating and couldnt really do anything about it but i have to loose weight etc. 

If it wasnt for them i dont think i would have been able to fall pregnant, as since doing it i was ovulating every month. 

gl ladies!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab news lily!! I am going to try acupuncture at the end of Jan. I have recurrent mc appointment in a couple of weeks for bloods etc, but then I want to try again. Fingers crossed we get out bfp's very soon.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mosnippy said:


> hiya all, i have PCOS, and when dr's couldnt do anything to regulate my periods etc, (missing for 6 months) i turned to the chinese and had accupunture and herbal treatments, within two weeks of starting the acupuncture my periods arrived and have been regular since doing them, i highly recommend it. all docters could tell me was I wasnt ovulating and couldnt really do anything about it but i have to loose weight etc.
> 
> If it wasnt for them i dont think i would have been able to fall pregnant, as since doing it i was ovulating every month.
> 
> gl ladies!!

Mos - thank you for such a lovely positive story, although I don't have pcos it still gives me hope we will get our lo!! H&H next 200 days to you!!


----------



## Mosnippy

you welcome! i truly beleive the chinese /acupunturist know what they where doing, it was just amazing how they knew what was going on in my body with out me saying a think, i went to them for months, from PMS bloating to backache etc and depression and they really do help, i always left feeling great! 
ok the herbs where horrid! but it was a small price to pay! 
my OH doesnt beleive in all the homeopath nonsense lol but i do, they did what docters couldnt without pumping me full of pills etc or drilling my ovaries 

wish you alll luck,
also i have heard a lot of success with reflexology as well, and of course you feel great after that! 

Baby dust tooo you allll xxx


----------



## Lily_Hope

Mosnippy said:


> hiya all, i have PCOS, and when dr's couldnt do anything to regulate my periods etc, (missing for 6 months) i turned to the chinese and had accupunture and herbal treatments, within two weeks of starting the acupuncture my periods arrived and have been regular since doing them, i highly recommend it. all docters could tell me was I wasnt ovulating and couldnt really do anything about it but i have to loose weight etc.
> 
> If it wasnt for them i dont think i would have been able to fall pregnant, as since doing it i was ovulating every month.
> 
> gl ladies!!

Thanks so much for sharing your story! And congratulations! Have you continued with the acupuncture during your pregnancy?


----------



## Lily_Hope

pinksmarties said:


> Fab news lily!! I am going to try acupuncture at the end of Jan. I have recurrent mc appointment in a couple of weeks for bloods etc, but then I want to try again. Fingers crossed we get out bfp's very soon.

Good luck with your appointment pink smarties! Keep in touch cause I would love to hear how acupuncture works for you. I've got a really good feeling about this!!


----------



## Mosnippy

Lily_Hope said:


> Mosnippy said:
> 
> 
> hiya all, i have PCOS, and when dr's couldnt do anything to regulate my periods etc, (missing for 6 months) i turned to the chinese and had accupunture and herbal treatments, within two weeks of starting the acupuncture my periods arrived and have been regular since doing them, i highly recommend it. all docters could tell me was I wasnt ovulating and couldnt really do anything about it but i have to loose weight etc.
> 
> If it wasnt for them i dont think i would have been able to fall pregnant, as since doing it i was ovulating every month.
> 
> gl ladies!!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your story! And congratulations! Have you continued with the acupuncture during your pregnancy?Click to expand...

hiya, no i actually stopped a few months before i started ttc, as at the time i wasnt ttc , i think i did about 6 months worths, but just get my cycle normal, and regular etc. the first month was cycle related and the remaining was just other ailments and depression they help with as well. when my OH and I decided to TTC, i feel pregnant on my 3rd cycle. 
and before i had acupunture, while still with my ex hubby we ttc for over a year as i was not ovulating. we since split up, i was fed up with my cycles not being there, so just wanted to sort out my body really. but know they put my body back right.


----------



## Sondacop

I've been doing acupuncture since my M/C in October, Today the results came in on this IVF cycle - BFN and AF arrived. Did accu help? I don't know, maybe my cycle was just managed wrong. I do know that during the 2ww I was very stressed and I had an additional session that totally distanced me from what I was going through and I felt much calmer.


----------



## fiijaab

I might try in the new year.


----------



## Loopyla

I have been having acupuncture since october after a miscarriage in sept. It has regulated my cycles and we got a BFP, which we have sadly lost but still we managed to concieve and have cycles which is amazing since it would usually be months of waiting. Good luck!


----------



## holymoly

I've got a sort of success story with acu. I had a very physically and emotionally traumatic miscarriage in June last year. I started acu almost immediately afterwards and my periods returned and were regular almost straight away. I ovulated every month, on schedule despite having one ovary out of action due to a large cyst. After 10 sessions & 3/4 months (started off every week then decreased to every three weeks) I got my BFP. Sadly it was not to be and I had another mc.

I can't recommend acu highly enough, if nothing else it helps to calm you down and it's very valuable to feel like you are doing something proactive at a time when things can seem way out of your control. HTH and good luck x


----------



## Kezza123

Hi all - I'm new to this site so please bare with me. Just wanted to say I've been trying to conceive my 2nd child for 3 years now and had a miscarriage about 2 years ago. I'm on my second course of clomid and I started Acupuncture this cycle which I'm hoping to god works as i'm not sure how much more of this I can take. those 2 weeks after ovulation are hell. I'm now 10 DPO and keeping everything crossed. I really really hope Acupuncture does work!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kezza - any news so far? Fingers crossed.

I had my first session this morning. The lady was wonderful, reassuring and understanding. The first hour spent asking about mc/relationships and well as health etc. I had needles in my back which as fine, the ones in my feet (for -ve energy I think) were a bit sore. I am not sure how I feel atm, As I was sat up it wasn't as relaxing as I thought from what other have said. I have to stop my decaff coffee and fizzy drink and drink just water - yikes.


----------



## Lily_Hope

pinksmarties said:


> Kezza - any news so far? Fingers crossed.
> 
> I had my first session this morning. The lady was wonderful, reassuring and understanding. The first hour spent asking about mc/relationships and well as health etc. I had needles in my back which as fine, the ones in my feet (for -ve energy I think) were a bit sore. I am not sure how I feel atm, As I was sat up it wasn't as relaxing as I thought from what other have said. I have to stop my decaff coffee and fizzy drink and drink just water - yikes.

Hi pinksmarties! So glad to hear that you liked your acupuncturist. I have my needles in my stomach, legs and two in my head. Varies though depending on where abouts I am in my cycle. AF is due in 2 days - I tested yesterday and got a BFN. Will be happy if its a 28 day cycle though and will just keep trying.

Kezza - any news?


----------



## Lily_Hope

holymoly said:


> I've got a sort of success story with acu. I had a very physically and emotionally traumatic miscarriage in June last year. I started acu almost immediately afterwards and my periods returned and were regular almost straight away. I ovulated every month, on schedule despite having one ovary out of action due to a large cyst. After 10 sessions & 3/4 months (started off every week then decreased to every three weeks) I got my BFP. Sadly it was not to be and I had another mc.
> 
> I can't recommend acu highly enough, if nothing else it helps to calm you down and it's very valuable to feel like you are doing something proactive at a time when things can seem way out of your control. HTH and good luck x

Thanks so much for sharing your story holymoly! I'm so sorry that it ended in another loss. Are you trying again? I totally agree that it helps you feel more in control and positive generally. Wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## psych1126

Hi there - after deciding that IVF wasn't an option for me in Feb 2011, I waited until Jan 2012 to start acupuncture, having only two cycles in the 11 months previous. Lo and behold, a week and a half after my first session I saw AF, the first time since October 2011!

It may not be a BFP, but it sure is something! The fact that it helps with my recurring migraines, heartburn and general blahs doesn't hurt either. good luck!


----------



## Lily_Hope

I have some great news! I got my BFP 3 days ago. I truly believe the acupuncture helped me and I couldn't be happier. I plan on sticking with the acupuncture - one appointment a week for the next 8 weeks. Fingers crossed this is a healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Congratulations Lily!!! Have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9 months. Fantastic news. I am in the 2ww after having 5 treatments so far. I am enjoying it, still not sure what the effects are but I had a 15 day LP last month. Fx'd I'm not too far behind you!


----------



## Lily_Hope

pinksmarties said:


> Congratulations Lily!!! Have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9 months. Fantastic news. I am in the 2ww after having 5 treatments so far. I am enjoying it, still not sure what the effects are but I had a 15 day LP last month. Fx'd I'm not too far behind you!

Thanks pinksmarties!!! I really hope you're close behind me!!! I had my scan on Sat and we saw the heartbeat (there were lots of happy tears). I'm feeling great and on cloud 9 :cloud9:

Keep me posted!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Fantastic news Lily, so reassuring to see andhear the hb! Any scan pics I could see? I have news too, I got my bfp last week and I am now 4w5d so hopefully not too long behind you when I can see my beans hb!!


----------



## TallieBeau

Congratulations on ur BFP. very excited 4 u! I'm thinking about accupuncture also! I had my first af 6 weeks after my mc in December. My next cycle was 29 days. My last period was 14th feb so I'm now on cycle day 35, bt had BFN yesterday! Very confused. I just want a BFP or af so I can start trying again. Will do anything 2 help. Can u have acupuncture mid cycle or do u have 2 wait til cycle day 1? X x x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Tallie - cycles can be a bit wonky after mc and may take a few months to settle back down. Not knowing what is going on is so frustrating.

You can start acupunture at anytime. My acupunture started off to help rebalance things that were not right in my body rather than specifically on the ttc bit but we moved on to that. I will be seeing her again on Thursday to make sure I am still okay and to make sure I continue to be.


----------



## TallieBeau

Thank u pinksmarties! I think it's an excellent idea 2 help get cycles on track! Will see if I can get an app this week. Just hate waiting! Wishing u a happy and healthy pregnancy! X x x


----------



## MightyMom

Keeping an eye on this thread. So excited for you Lily!!

I saw an acu/herbalist a couple weeks ago and have been just drinking the teas and no acu sessions. He is getting his PhD in reproductive anatomy, so I'm hoping that his tea will be my lucky charm. The teas make me feel SO much more centered and calm. Not to mention they have replaced my morning coffee because I just feel so great after drinking them (even though the taste is horrid). I've also lost 10lbs, and hope that it is somehow connected to the teas although more likely it is my baby weight falling off from my m/c. (How horrible is it that I gained 10lbs my last pregnancy and I was only pregnant for 10 weeks??)
Anyway this is my happy thread, it keeps me hopeful. Keep us updated please pinksmarties! I want to know when you see that HB!


----------



## pinksmarties

Will do EI - I put 8lbs on with my mmc at 10 weeks and a bit more with the 2nd, so well done losing it. I hope the yucky herbal drink does you the world of good and you get your bfp very soon. Another lady in a thead I read has been using chinese herbal drinks and think it may have regulated her cycle so fingers crossed!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies!!

Lily Hope, congrats on your BFP!!! How exciting!

I just saw this thread and thought I would stop in and tell my story. I first got pregnant in August '11, all seemed to be going great until we discovered an empty sac on the ultrasound at 12 weeks. Second pregnancy was December '11, and I miscarried that one naturally at 6 1/2 weeks. 

After that I decided that I wanted to do something proactive for my health and fertility. I sought out local acupuncturists in my area, and ended up booking with a female acupuncturist who specializes in fertility issues. She's Chinese, and I can barely understand her, but DAMN, she's good! Normally my cycles are 30-35 days, but exactly 2 weeks after my beta-hcg went down to 0, I ovulated! We avoided pregnancy that cycle.

Second cycle, my DH was going out of town for work for the whole month. We BD'd on CD 10 and 11, never thought anything would result out of it. Sure enough, I ovulated on CD 14. 10 days later I had my BFP!

Obviously after 2 MCs, I am still nervous about the outcome of this one. But I can say without a doubt that acupuncture regulated my cycles, and this must mean it balanced out my hormones as well. I highly recommend it, and I plan to continue it through my pregnancy as well.

Best of luck!!


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks for sharing your story hopestruck! I'm a little freaked out, we are two months apart for our m/cs. So **crossing fingers** we will be two months apart with pregnancy too! I'm excited about this cycle and I can definitely tell my hormones have been leveled out with the teas. I'm not so angry and stressed all the time!

Thank you for stopping by to share!


----------



## hopestruck

MightyMom said:


> Thanks for sharing your story hopestruck! I'm a little freaked out, we are two months apart for our m/cs. So **crossing fingers** we will be two months apart with pregnancy too! I'm excited about this cycle and I can definitely tell my hormones have been leveled out with the teas. I'm not so angry and stressed all the time!
> 
> Thank you for stopping by to share!

Eeeh! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. From everyone I've talked to, the great thing about being in this situation is that almost everyone who has had MCs *does* eventually have a baby. So at some point the odds come in your favour. Sometimes it just takes a while. As my DH said to me after the first loss, "It just takes a while to make the good ones." :hugs: Keep me posted!!!!


----------



## miraclebabybl

I TTC my DD for 6 years. I have stage IV endo (4 laps) and have a history of loss. My doctor (and mom) convinced me to try acu while I was going through fertility treatments. I wanted to give up. I was in soooo much constant pain from the endo! The Lupron just made me sick. But my insurance covered (doctor called and said for migraines and it was cheaper than migraine meds so they covered!) acu so I started it (4x a week). Within two sessions my migraines went away. Few more sessions and my endo pain get to point I could stop taking pain medication! With in few weeks my womb felt warmer to the touch. For first time in few years, I felt NORMAL! I felt fantastic! My usually black clotty flow became red and medium flow. My body reacted to the treatments better and I produced 10 follicles where as before had 1 or 2! My lining was a good thickness. I gained weight as not so sick and looked healthier too! I lost DD's twin but my little fighter made it :) She is now 14 mo. (Here I am again TTC...and back to losses :( Wish acu was still covered!) Now you can argue the fertility treatments did it, but I know it was the acu based on how much healthier I felt while doing it! I started with 4x a week and then over time went to 2x a week. I did even while pregnant till my insurance changed and didn't cover it any more. 

Make sure it licensed professional doing it & sanitized new needles. My guy also was a chiro and made sure my pelvis was in proper place (it never was!). He also had me use a moxa stick (FP only!!! 20 min by belly button). 

Hope it works for you!!! GL!


----------



## miraclebabybl

Oh hah! I didn't read through other posts till after I posted! Well any way, congrats on your BFP!!! To other ladies, do the acu!!! Just do it!


----------



## hopestruck

miraclebabybl said:


> Oh hah! I didn't read through other posts till after I posted! Well any way, congrats on your BFP!!! To other ladies, do the acu!!! Just do it!

Haha - totally agree - just do it! I only went for Acu once a week, and occasionally every second week and it still worked. amazing treatment!


----------



## Lily_Hope

pinksmarties said:


> Fantastic news Lily, so reassuring to see andhear the hb! Any scan pics I could see? I have news too, I got my bfp last week and I am now 4w5d so hopefully not too long behind you when I can see my beans hb!!

YAY!!!! Congratulations pinksmarties!!! What amazing news - so happy for you. How are you feeling?


----------



## Lily_Hope

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Lily Hope, congrats on your BFP!!! How exciting!
> 
> I just saw this thread and thought I would stop in and tell my story. I first got pregnant in August '11, all seemed to be going great until we discovered an empty sac on the ultrasound at 12 weeks. Second pregnancy was December '11, and I miscarried that one naturally at 6 1/2 weeks.
> 
> After that I decided that I wanted to do something proactive for my health and fertility. I sought out local acupuncturists in my area, and ended up booking with a female acupuncturist who specializes in fertility issues. She's Chinese, and I can barely understand her, but DAMN, she's good! Normally my cycles are 30-35 days, but exactly 2 weeks after my beta-hcg went down to 0, I ovulated! We avoided pregnancy that cycle.
> 
> Second cycle, my DH was going out of town for work for the whole month. We BD'd on CD 10 and 11, never thought anything would result out of it. Sure enough, I ovulated on CD 14. 10 days later I had my BFP!
> 
> Obviously after 2 MCs, I am still nervous about the outcome of this one. But I can say without a doubt that acupuncture regulated my cycles, and this must mean it balanced out my hormones as well. I highly recommend it, and I plan to continue it through my pregnancy as well.
> 
> Best of luck!!


Thanks so much for sharing your story Hopestruck!!! Its been a little while since I've caught up on this thread and I'm so happy I have because so many good stories were shared. 

I'm so happy that we've all found something natural to help us with our pregnancies!! Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

MightyMom said:


> Keeping an eye on this thread. So excited for you Lily!!
> 
> I saw an acu/herbalist a couple weeks ago and have been just drinking the teas and no acu sessions. He is getting his PhD in reproductive anatomy, so I'm hoping that his tea will be my lucky charm. The teas make me feel SO much more centered and calm. Not to mention they have replaced my morning coffee because I just feel so great after drinking them (even though the taste is horrid). I've also lost 10lbs, and hope that it is somehow connected to the teas although more likely it is my baby weight falling off from my m/c. (How horrible is it that I gained 10lbs my last pregnancy and I was only pregnant for 10 weeks??)
> Anyway this is my happy thread, it keeps me hopeful. Keep us updated please pinksmarties! I want to know when you see that HB!

Hi MightyMom

It's so nice to hear that this is your happy thread! :) I was taking a herbal chinese tea thing too that my acupuncture gave me. I've now stopped now though cause it makes me feel sick. 
I really recommend the acupuncture but just do whatever you're comfortable with. Good luck and I hope you get your BFP very soon!

I'm 9 weeks today and we had a scan yesterday and our little bubba is growing beautifully! I'm continuing with the acupuncture (once or twice a week) till 12 weeks. I've also been taking progesterone suppositories and aspirin too.

Thanks for sharing your stories everyone!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi lily! Glad you had a good scan and all is well. I am now 6+6 and have my scan next wednesday when I will be 8weeks. Acute nausea since 6 weeks which although yucky, is a good sign, so I am pleased. I am on aspirin too (self medicated) and was given 5mg folic acid when I had my last rcmc blood done in March. I hope eveyone esle is doing well


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks for the update Lily! I think I might go see my acu this week for an appointment.

Thanks for updating pinksmarties. :) (Glad?) you are so nauseated, your little bean is sending you lots of signals that she is doing just fine. Hope your scan goes well!!


----------



## Lily_Hope

pinksmarties said:


> Hi lily! Glad you had a good scan and all is well. I am now 6+6 and have my scan next wednesday when I will be 8weeks. Acute nausea since 6 weeks which although yucky, is a good sign, so I am pleased. I am on aspirin too (self medicated) and was given 5mg folic acid when I had my last rcmc blood done in March. I hope eveyone esle is doing well

Glad everything is going well pinksmarties! Definitely 3rd time lucky for us it seems! I've only had small bouts of nausea and been pretty tired but apart from that I've been feeling great!
Good luck with your scan! :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just started to read this thread. Its really nice to read positive stories. I miscarried at weekend at 12 weeks and unfortunately ended up having to be admitted due to excessive blood loss and low bp. Things are just starting to settle down. Accupuncture def sounds something I might consider after reading this. I was just wondering when would be a good time to start it. I am still losing at the min and iron levels are quite low. Sorry for tmi. We are going to wait a couple of cycles b4 ttc but I thought this might get cycles back on track. Should I wait a month to see if it returns 
first??...I think the wait to ttc will drive me mad and was thinking at least I would be doing something proactive if I did this. 

Thank u liilly hope for starting this thread and congrats on your bfp!!!. Wishing u a happy healthy nine months xxx:)


----------



## Lily_Hope

Apple111 said:


> Hi ladies just started to read this thread. Its really nice to read positive stories. I miscarried at weekend at 12 weeks and unfortunately ended up having to be admitted due to excessive blood loss and low bp. Things are just starting to settle down. Accupuncture def sounds something I might consider after reading this. I was just wondering when would be a good time to start it. I am still losing at the min and iron levels are quite low. Sorry for tmi. We are going to wait a couple of cycles b4 ttc but I thought this might get cycles back on track. Should I wait a month to see if it returns
> first??...I think the wait to ttc will drive me mad and was thinking at least I would be doing something proactive if I did this.
> 
> Thank u liilly hope for starting this thread and congrats on your bfp!!!. Wishing u a happy healthy nine months xxx:)

Hi Apple111

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! Do they have any idea why it happened? 12 weeks along seems so far along. I really feel for you. :hugs:
I'm no expert on acupuncture but I think that it can help with many different things so I would suggest going once you stop bleeding.
I hope that you find a nice acupuncturist that you feel comfortable with. 
Once again I am so sorry for your loss and I hope that the pain eases soon. Sending you a huge hug! :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

Lily_Hope said:


> Apple111 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just started to read this thread. Its really nice to read positive stories. I miscarried at weekend at 12 weeks and unfortunately ended up having to be admitted due to excessive blood loss and low bp. Things are just starting to settle down. Accupuncture def sounds something I might consider after reading this. I was just wondering when would be a good time to start it. I am still losing at the min and iron levels are quite low. Sorry for tmi. We are going to wait a couple of cycles b4 ttc but I thought this might get cycles back on track. Should I wait a month to see if it returns
> first??...I think the wait to ttc will drive me mad and was thinking at least I would be doing something proactive if I did this.
> 
> Thank u liilly hope for starting this thread and congrats on your bfp!!!. Wishing u a happy healthy nine months xxx:)
> 
> Hi Apple111
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! Do they have any idea why it happened? 12 weeks along seems so far along. I really feel for you. :hugs:
> I'm no expert on acupuncture but I think that it can help with many different things so I would suggest going once you stop bleeding.
> I hope that you find a nice acupuncturist that you feel comfortable with.
> Once again I am so sorry for your loss and I hope that the pain eases soon. Sending you a huge hug! :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank u lily hope I wasn't really given an explanation :) just want to get my cycle back to normal then think about ttc again :) I will def consider acupuncture xx take care xx:hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

I would recommend acupuncture as a permanent fixture in your life really. It is holistic, meaning they treat EVERYTHING that is ailing you. And they are not limited like Western doctors seem to be. You say your teeth hurt everyday, they probably have a tea for that. I say try it ASAP! Not just for TTC but to make you feel better overall. They may even have a tea remedy for your anemia.


----------



## Emum

Just visiting! I am the lady pink mentioned whose cycles have regulated since starting acupuncture two months ago.

Very sorry for your so recent loss apple. I didn't start my acupuncture until 6 months post loss, but the acupuncturist told me that traditionally they would start immediately and treat you for 3 months before suggesting you conceive again, so you can build up a good lining and iron levels and have your hormones rebalance. He suggested I don't try to conceive for the first 3 months of him treating me, which I'm afraid I have ignored but haven't had any success yet. I am just about to start cycle 3 after starting the acupuncture and hoping this will be the month.


----------



## hopestruck

Emum said:


> Just visiting! I am the lady pink mentioned whose cycles have regulated since starting acupuncture two months ago.
> 
> Very sorry for your so recent loss apple. I didn't start my acupuncture until 6 months post loss, but the acupuncturist told me that traditionally they would start immediately and treat you for 3 months before suggesting you conceive again, so you can build up a good lining and iron levels and have your hormones rebalance. He suggested I don't try to conceive for the first 3 months of him treating me, which I'm afraid I have ignored but haven't had any success yet. I am just about to start cycle 3 after starting the acupuncture and hoping this will be the month.

My acupuncturist had the same philosophy. I actually went to her while I was still bleeding from my last m/c and that was totally fine. She wanted me to wait 3 cycles, but after the first one (chart + length) came back perfect, she said we could try right away. We *never* expected it to happen on the 2nd cycle, as my OH was going away for work for the month, and we only DTD twice on the CD 10 and 11. Since I usually O'd anywhere from CD 18-21 in the past, we thought for sure nothing would come of it. However, lo and behold, I had a super positive Opk on CD 14, and a temp spike the next day. Somehow, hubby's sperm managed to wait around 3-4 days for that egg. I got a pos hpt at 10dpo. All this to say that I think your body will get pregnant again when it's ready to, because despite the odds our little one willed itself into existence! Its part of the reason I have a "good" feeling about this pregnancy. I just hope my intuition is right! :cloud9:


----------



## lovewithin

hopestruck said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> All this to say that I think your body will get pregnant again when it's ready to, because despite the odds our little one willed itself into existence! Its part of the reason I have a "good" feeling about this pregnancy. I just hope my intuition is right! :cloud9:
> 
> hopestruck, thank you so much for these words, i really needed to hear this today! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Lily_Hope

hopestruck said:


> Hi Hopestruck
> 
> I'm so sorry and sad to see that you have suffered another loss (your special angel). :hugs:
> 
> I know there isn't anything that can be said to make you feel better. I just hope that you are still holding hope that your time will come soon and that you have some strength to keep trying. I truly believe that you will get your baby.


----------

